# yorks/bsh braggs



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

hi all.. we are all back in one piece(teach you mr pearman..:devil..

skye miss behaving got reserve grand 1st open 2 1st and a 3rd sides..:thumbup:

ginga ninja got 1st open (gained 2nd MC), 2 1st and a 3rd in sides..:thumbup:

pics to follow... 

@..we love bsh.. you were robbed..


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We're back too!

Darcy came joint 2nd in her open and got two 3rds in her side classes. 

So proud of her, brilliant for her 1st show


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We got another yellow one after this was taken


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh Darcy was gorgeous!

I came over for a coo, didnt know whether to say hi. Was a bit too embarrassed to come over and say 'Hi I'm from PF!'


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> hi all.. we are all back in one piece(teach you mr pearman..:devil..
> 
> skye miss behaving got reserve grand 1st open 2 1st and a 3rd sides..:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Ooh one more to go Ginga!!
Great news rcmadd.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

She's very proud of her first rosette


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

jess91 said:


> Ahh Darcy was gorgeous!
> 
> I came over for a coo, didnt know whether to say hi. Was a bit too embarrassed to come over and say 'Hi I'm from PF!'


Oh! you should have done  I found princess raggs by just saying "Um, are you Princess Raggs?" and desperately hoping she said yes and not giving me a 'keep away from me' look....


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> Oh! you should have done  I found princess raggs by just saying "Um, are you Princess Raggs?" and desperately hoping she said yes and not giving me a 'keep away from me' look....


I'd already embarrassed myself enough!
Never having been to a show before, I didn't know about all the stuff they have on the stalls.
So there was me walking into the atrium, screeching at the top of my lungs 'OMG LOOK, THEY SELL GRAU!!!' 
Some lady turned round and stared at me like I was some kind of loon


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Darcy got a first in her open and was considered for best of variety which was fab! It was actually her Mum who got best burmese and went forward to best in show!

Remy, my choc, was going for his first Imperial Premier and it was withheld!! Don't know why, I'll have to wait for the reports. He's never had WH before so I'll be interested to see the reason!!

I stewarded and had a fab day, mainly in the asian section but with some Burmese and ped pets!! Lots of cuddles for me (and lots of bengals hissing at me!!)


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Ped pets.... you might have gotten hold of one of my 2, who were you stewarding for?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> She's very proud of her first rosette


No wonder she did so well, just look at her! :001_wub: She's growing into such a beautiful little lady :001_tt1:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> Ped pets.... you might have gotten hold of one of my 2, who were you stewarding for?


I stewarded for Sylvia Rose?!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think she judged any of ours..
We had the blue tortie and red mitted ragdolls in ped pet


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

dont suppose anyone knows what won the SLH neuter imperial class?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Missed you all except RCMadd who we already know. 

Had a brill day, a VERY lucky judge change for Joshy but it did mean a counter signature, again a lucky choice of judge for that so he won his 2nd Olympian at the Yorkshire in a class of 4, he also got Reserve in a class of 5 in the British SH, to the cat he beat into Reserve in the Yorkshire show. He won BOB in both shows, then got 2 firsts and 1 second in sides in the Yorkshire and a first and a second in the BSH, don't know about the last class as the result never went up :-(

Dream won Olympians out of 2 in both shows, BOB in one, then got 2 first and a 2nd in the Yorkshire and 1 first and 2 seconds in the BSH show then went on be be best Non Pedigree in the BSH show.

Also took Tiffany in the ped section, 2 Reserve Imperial Grand Prems, BOB in both and a red card day in sides in the Yorkshire show, then a 1st, a 2nd andf a 3rd in the BSH show.

Will pop pics up sometime but at moment am on mobile dongle as home broadband is kaputt again :-(


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> dont suppose anyone knows what won the SLH neuter imperial class?


Male or female?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Durhamchance said:


> Male or female?


oh yes that would help! lol , Male


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> I don't think she judged any of ours..
> We had the blue tortie and red mitted ragdolls in ped pet


Saw your red mitted. I was quite interested in him as he was the only red series present, and I have a red too! He's a fair bit darker than Theo though.
Lovely cat :001_wub:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> oh yes that would help! lol , Male


Littlerags Lothario 

Who just happens to be Darcy's big brother :thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jess91 said:


> Saw your red mitted. I was quite interested in him as he was the only red series present, and I have a red too! He's a fair bit darker than Theo though.
> Lovely cat :001_wub:


He is also darker than his sister, daisy, who we are now thinking is a cream mitted rather than red, also he is still not quite 10 mth old


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Well done everybody 

We had a good day too with Bernard winning his breed class and bob meaning he got an intermediate certificate. I'm very proud of him


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> hi all.. we are all back in one piece(teach you mr pearman..:devil..
> 
> skye miss behaving got reserve grand 1st open 2 1st and a 3rd sides..:thumbup:
> 
> ...


lol i was gutted getting that 2nd oh well i had a great day and was good to get to grips with how it works and ill defo be back ..with a different cat :glare:

oh and was great to meet you,it was weird talking with people then realising you knew that person from here.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok a couple of pics..
mum and son together before judging started...









cruz with his rosettes..


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

There are some show reports now posted on the GCCF site!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh Chicago!! I bloomin adore that cat, what a worthy winner of the BSH!

Look at the lovely photo of Joshie too, haha brilliant!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Got my write up!

_Large and well developed for age. Strong head shape, the ears are of medium size and are well place. The profile shows a good curve to the nose and a chin of good depth. Expressive eye shape, good bright blue eye colouring. Pale blue colouring on the points. The mid length coat is silky in texture and has pale glacial colouring. Strong well developed body with sturdy limbs, good tail length with a good full brush. _

Couldn't want for better than that


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

OK piccies 

Tiffany










Dream - posing in BIS pen










and looking up at the balloons - presumably hoping they weren't going to burst










And, for his fans, Joshy, having a real "shaggy cat" day LOL


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> dont suppose anyone knows what won the SLH neuter imperial class?


I think it was me! My Littlerags Lothario got his third Imperial Grand Premier Certificate. It was a huge class of 8 and I'm so proud of him


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> Well done everybody
> 
> We had a good day too with Bernard winning his breed class and bob meaning he got an intermediate certificate. I'm very proud of him


Well done Bernard. He's oh so stylish!!! :001_smile:


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Littlerags said:


> Well done Bernard. He's oh so stylish!!! :001_smile:


But grumpy! Just like his owner! 

Hello!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Littlerags said:


> I think it was me! My Littlerags Lothario got his third Imperial Grand Premier Certificate. It was a huge class of 8 and I'm so proud of him


Nice comments from Mrs Bullock on the show reports!!


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> But grumpy! Just like his owner!
> 
> Hello!


Hahaha! 
Hello! I've found where you lot hang out in cyberspace! 



Chiantina said:


> Nice comments from Mrs Bullock on the show reports!!


Thank you Chiantina - yes, it's a lovely write up! I'm so proud of my boy :001_wub:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok now we are confused.... results say we got reserve grand.. but going by this write up...
HP Grand Class
AC Pedigree Master Cat Female
What a Pair of beauties presented in impeccable condition  it was cold in the show hall when i judged this pair and was glad they had long coats as they needed them. It was a close run thing and in the end i chose the winner based on her overall look and condition it really was nit picking. Thank you to the owners for showing them under me.
1st GMC Armstrongs MC Sky Missbehaving Blue Tortie Pointed Female Neuter 2 Years
Glamorous Miss presented in impeccable condition with a a full and flowing pale diffuse coat very sof and well groomed with a beautiful mantle of pale shading. Lovely migled blue tortie points as if a make up artist had painted them on to make her looks more dramatic super blue eyes that looked into your soul and further and then were closed as if to say your time is up please place me back in my pen so that someone else can admire me. Such an ethereal lady who was a real character and very well presented and a pleasure to judge.
2nd ResGMC Groves MC Molly Malone Seal Point Semi Longhair Female Neuter 3years 5 Months
Another glamour puss with lovely grooming again sporting a glowing warm beige coat so rarely seen and this was prepared impeccably also. Lovey dark brown points again that frame her face highlighting her blue eyes that really sparkled she was lsightly more retiring in nature than the winner which i took into consideration and again she had lovely white gloves sparkling. I thought that she was very pretty and was so regal sitting in her pen i enjoyed our time together....

also a big thank you to mr crow for this write up...from the russian blue breeders show..
LH/SLH AOC or Patterned Mastercat: One boy entered. 1 & MC. ARMSTRONGS GINJA NINJA . SLH Red Mitted. 9mths. A handsome young man, looking mature and very well developed for nine months old. Strong muscular body is heavy and of very good substance with solid boning and sturdy shapely legs ending in round paws with toe-tufts. Large expressive bright blue eyes dominate his face with full rounded cheeks, framed by neat ruff of fur and medium size ears with super silky streamers from inner-ear. Dense silky semi-long coat is in superb condition, very well groomed and beautifully prepared. Rich warm tangerine red face, ears, legs and tail contrast against a clear pale ivory body, snow white mittens on front paws and snow white socks on rear. Tail is of good length and well-furnished to form a plume. Relaxed and very friendly boy  a pleasure to judge.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Which certificate did you get, Grand or Reserve?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

WONDERFUL reports btw


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we got a reserve cert... but we are confused by mr drydens report that states we got the grand...

marcia is going to write to him as he does not have an email registered with gccf.

yes the reports are really good.. especially ginjas one from mr crow....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great reports guys!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> we got a reserve cert... but we are confused by mr drydens report that states we got the grand...
> 
> marcia is going to write to him as he does not have an email registered with gccf.
> 
> yes the reports are really good.. especially ginjas one from mr crow....


I think he must have got his write ups the wrong way round then, the certificates - and the resuklts that I put out - are taken from the slips that come in from the judge, so highly unlikely boith the cert writers and I both got it wrong. I know him, do you want me to pm him on FB for you?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I am too embarrassed to put mine up lol, there's bragging and there's bragging


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> I am too embarrassed to put mine up lol, there's bragging and there's bragging


*sneak off to read them anyway*


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

RCMADD - have pm'd him and said he is confusing the hell out of people, he replied "I've transposed my reports haven't I"


----------

